# take a pic of your transparent desktop



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2007)

It is not looking really good, I will do it once again without the blue filter and possibly dual screens. Come one I want to see yours !
Edit : Updated with a new pic, dual screen transparent


----------



## Shinji (Oct 17, 2007)

You're weird man =)  But I will update mine later this evening as I could probably take a picture of my transparent cell phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: woot!  2000 posts...2000 wonderful, meaningful(less) posts


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 17, 2007)

meh, Gibson is a better guitar.



lol, looks like my room with all the hard drives and cords


----------



## Jax (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the Sonic shoe on your monitor!


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 17, 2007)

So, do you basically just take a picture and then line it up as your background?


----------



## dice (Oct 17, 2007)

well it's certainly original XD


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> So, do you basically just take a picture and then line it up as your background?


Actually the method is easier. 
Put your camera on a tripod or anything making it still. Take a picture without your computer. Add you computer making sure the display is orthogonal to the line of sight, so that you have a real rectangle and not a trapeze. In any image editor make a new one with both, select the rectangle of your computer on the second image, without moving the selection copy the corresponding pixels in the first image and make a wallpaper out of it. Then take another picture with the same angle. I have to admit it doesn't look as good as on a picture. So don't except to amaze your friends...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 17, 2007)

That looks nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try that too.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So, do you basically just take a picture and then line it up as your background?
> ...



awesome! im seriously considering doing this just cause it looks awesome.. and to amaze my friends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  although all i really have behind my monitor is a wall and some cords.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome none the less


----------

